# New from South Florida



## a7391 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wats up, Im brand new to the hobby and the forum, just yesterday I received my Budwing mantis and Chinese oothe. from MantisPlace, Im looking forward to contributing and open to helpfull information.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!

I am also from south florida.


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 21, 2009)

welcome to the forum new comer =) im doug from california


----------



## revmdn (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Opivy (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey welcome! I'm new as well, will be ordering my first mantis today from mantisplace too! Thinking about the budwing,


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jul 21, 2009)

welcome mantisfriend! these are really cool pets


----------



## ismart (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcom to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 22, 2009)

gotta lov em! Welcome for OHIO!


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 22, 2009)

Hiya, Haze, and welcome to the forum.


----------

